# Bad news about my dad



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A little over a year ago we had a scare because Dad's WBC count was high and his MD sent him to the Cancer Center for tests. Nothing turned up and later we found an infected tooth and thought that was the cause. Last week Dad went in again for blood work and this time his WBC count is off the chart. They got him into the Cancer Center the very next day. His Oncologist is telling him he is pretty sure we are looking at a form of leukemia. So I guess it was more then just an infected tooth. We have an appt with Mom, Dad, and all of us kids on Wed to find out what type of Myeloproliferative Disease we are dealing with and the appropriate course of action. Some forms of this are fairly easily managed from what they are telling us. So prayers would be greatly appreciated that what Dad has is one of these easy to manage ones. Because of the holiday weekend, they did want to get Dad started on the chemo drug right away even without knowing for certain which one Dad has. So far Dad is not showing any signs of side affects. Dad is 80 years old.

For those of you that are friends on FB, I would appreciate not posting about this yet. Family and friends here have not been told yet. We are waiting to see what we are actually dealing with first. But I'm a firm believer in prayer and the more people praying the better and would like to get some people praying now.

Thank you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry you are going through such a tough patch with your Dad. Get all the info, and make good informed choices about treatments. There are many diseases in the myeloproliferative family. Some not so good, some not so bad. Hang in there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal, so sorry about this developemnt with your Dad. Be assured prayers are going out that whatever he is dealing with can be easily dealt with!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Crystal, i am so sorry to hear about your dad, you have had such a rough year last year as so many of us have had. Praying that it's the easily managed type. I will continue to keep your dad, you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too believe in the power of prayer. I'll be praying for your Dad . You and your Mom also will be in my prayers!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will keep you all in my prayers. Contact the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society and they will be able to give you some info, etc. I coached with their Team In Training and we raised $$ for blood cancer research. Team in Training is an ongoing part of LLS. It is a wonderful organization. Please keep us posted.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Crystal....will definitely be keeping your dad and all of you in my thoughts and prayers....I was so hoping things would be easier for you in 2012....still hoping....hugs...


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this news. I will keep your dad, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.rayer:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry about your dad. We will pray for him and for you and your family. I hope that he has the easy to manage type. Hugs to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Crystal, all the prayers in the world. And no posting on FB at all. I just don't know what to say, other than I love you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I'm so sorry that you're starting off the New Year with this kind of news. There is so much work being done in this area and some of these diseases are very treatable. I'm hoping that your dad has one of this kind. And there are great support groups with exceptionally good info that are there to help.

Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I'm so sorry. You have had so much to bear lately and I was hoping the move would be the start of some respite from the hectic things going on in your life. I'm praying for your dad, that he will have a very treatable form of the disease and also sending love and hugs to you and your mom, getting through all of this and supporting him. :smootch:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Crystal keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Crystal I am so sorry to hear this about your Dad. Yes of course, many prayers said already that this is easily managed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - praying this one will be easily managed! Love you, girlfriend!


----------



## Miloforever08 (Dec 31, 2011)

Best wishes! hope you dad gets well soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Crystal. You've done so much to help your parents and give them support and comfort. I hope this proves to be a treatable condition. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be praying for your dad.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Crystal honey, it is just so hard for you right now. The truth is...this is just life. We all go through it and we come out stronger. Our parents went through the tough times with their parents and grandparents. Now it is our turn...our turn to be strong, offer love and support...and eventually...maybe years from now...let go. It's just life. I don't know how old your father is, but I worried for my darling father for so very many years, but he lived to be 92...and it was a long and good life. Yes, I miss him, but he was tired and ready. Your father may be much younger and ready to put up a fight. I don't know exactly what I am trying to say...just that I want to offer love and understanding and encouragement to you. It is hard to put into words. Basically, you have friends supporting you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, your Dad, you, and the rest of your family are already in my prayers. I am so sorry you have yet another worry on your hands. We can all pray though ... that his form of cancer will be very treatable ... and that your Dad will still be blessed to live a longer and happy life.

My heart goes out to you for all you have endured in the past year and now. Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so sorry to hear this news and what a way to start the New Year.Will keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of your Dad, you and your family and saying lots of prayers


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Crystal, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your parents. I hope that your father has the manageable type to treat. :grouphug: I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your dad & your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is amazing to me to see the loving way God has already gone before you---sold both of those houses quickly in an economically difficult time--had you in your new place together before you found this out. :yes::yes: I know it sounds really scary because it, well it just is---but we both know that He will continue to lead you to wisdom, the best care, strength and tenacity, *whatever* the prognosis. 
You will most certainly be in my rayer:rayer: prayers, because the human heart wants to hold on to those we love---and I pray that will be your outcome.
Sending you, and your dad & mom all my love, Crystal. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh! this is not the kind of news we wanted to hear to start off the new year....this is scary!! 

I'll say a prayer and hope that it ends up not being too bad and that he will will be ok with treatments. Dad's are special, my dad is 84 and I can't even go there in my mind....like if something happened to him :w00t:

and like Sandi said, it's good that at least you are all settled into your new home!!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Aww Crystal! So sorry new years has gotten off to a rough start, but let's hope it gets better from here on out. I will be keeping your father and family in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Crystal.. Hopefully, he will pull through this. In recent years, the treatments for leukemia have really improved. I have known of several folks having this and they BEAT it. :wub::grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

We're waiting on the on call nurse to call. Dad did not tell us that yesterday he started to experience lower back pain...a possible side affect that says to call about immediately. I asked him what was going on when he was gasping when he coughed. It's on his left side. On his front it is right under his rib cage and there is a lump there that hurts to touch. On his back, it starts at the belt line and goes up to just under the rib cage. He could not get comfortable last night and tried to sleep in the recliner for awhile. Now it's hurting to cough, sneeze or take a deep breath. 

I decided to not open the store today. I know his spleen is enlarged which is a symptom of this type of leukemia and I'm afraid maybe we'll need to make an emg. hospital run. 

And it's taking forever for the on call nurse to call us back. I called over 30 minutes ago.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I just read the thread about Callie so I can tell you're having a very bad start to this New Year. I pray the problems with your dad aren't serious and can be taken care of with the chemo.
Last year we started out with mom being diagnosed with cancer stage 4. It didn't look good and it was a very ruff few months. She's now back home and doing great after taking radiation. Mom's almost 80 and she's beat the odds a couple of time. Help your dad keep a good attitude and say lots of prayers.
Hugs and payers to you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry he's feeling so uncomfortable. Is there a way to call a doctor, rather than the on call nurse? If he's in that much pain you do want him seen. Do you feel good about the Cancer Center or is there any other worth looking into. I would think now would be the time. Praying for you all.rayer:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Crystal, that's very sad news. I'm so sorry to hear about your father. 

Will keep you and your family in my prayers and hope he's doing better soon!

Sending warmest thoughts the long way to you!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> We're waiting on the on call nurse to call. Dad did not tell us that yesterday he started to experience lower back pain...a possible side affect that says to call about immediately. I asked him what was going on when he was gasping when he coughed. It's on his left side. On his front it is right under his rib cage and there is a lump there that hurts to touch. On his back, it starts at the belt line and goes up to just under the rib cage. He could not get comfortable last night and tried to sleep in the recliner for awhile. Now it's hurting to cough, sneeze or take a deep breath.
> 
> I decided to not open the store today. I know his spleen is enlarged which is a symptom of this type of leukemia and I'm afraid maybe we'll need to make an emg. hospital run.
> 
> And it's taking forever for the on call nurse to call us back. I called over 30 minutes ago.


 
Bless you dear Crystal, your Dad, Mom and you, are all in our prayers. If you need anything, please let me know. Praying so very hard.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Crystal, 

I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this. I will keep you and your dad in my thoughts and prayers. 

Love,


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal I am very sorry to read about your dad. I hope his doctors determine his diagnosis soon and he can hopefully start on the road to recovery.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh dear crystal, I am very sorry to hear about your dad.
I will send all the prayers I can to your direction to help you and your family in this situation. all my love
becky


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Crystal, I am sorry for what your father is going through. I will definitely keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal - I know you are stressed right now but please know that I am thinking about your Dad, your mom and you right now and wishing I lived closer so that I could help you out. We love you and really hope that the nurse calls you back soon!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Crystal, 
Thinking of you and saying prayers for your Dad and you and your Mom. This is a difficult time and i know your support of them will make a huge difference. Will keep the positive energy to you going.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to your dad,Crystal.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

praying for your dad Crystal, HUGS.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - how'd your dad do today? Any word from the Cancer Center? Thinking of you all.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Crystal I am so sorry to hear about your Dad..I will start praying for him. It could be very slow growing, so make sure he gets at least two opinions. hugs..


----------



## lila (May 15, 2009)

i so believe in pray, i pray our Lord places his arms around your Dad.
God Bless you and your family.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checking for an update.
Crystal, I'm thinking about your dad and still praying. 
hugs


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Crystal, so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending prayers that he will respond well to treatment.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's 10:20 pm and I'm finally just now getting home from the hospital. I'm not sure what time we went in but somewhere between noon and 1:00. We were in the ER until after 8:00. They've admitted dad. They wanted to run another CT Scan to check for blood clots but when they got the results of all the tests they ran there, they discovered his kidney function is extremely low. They were thinking due to the dye from Friday's CT Scan. So they could not do another one and had to bring in people and order something from a pharmacy for another type of test. This test doesn't show if there is or isn't a blood clot but says the probability is low that he has one. The good news is Dad's WBC is down from 135 to 110 since Thursday. However when the ER Dr was telling us how high his WBC count was, she thought she was delivering really bad news. When we told her it had been 135, I could tell how high that really was even though she tried to keep her face unemotional. The bad news is that the one drug they have him on could be causing the cancer to break up and is causing the low kidney function. I'm so exhausted I swear I knew all the correct terms and understood it earlier but for the life of me can't remember everything right now. I do remember reading that even some of the easier managed forms of this cancer could have some side affects from the meds that could be fatal. And that is what our ER Dr. said our Oncologist was wanting to monitor for because if left unattended, it could be fatal. So when we left, Dad was being subjected to another battery of tests and hooked up to IV's and they were monitoring his urine output. 

There is no question he has leukemia. We just don't have all the test results in to determine which form. And from what I'm reading, and what my friends here in the area in the medical profession are telling me is that the IU Goshen Cancer Center, is really top notch. It used to be part of the Cancer Treatment Center of America but recently changed to IU Health Care. So I'm really comfortable with the care he's getting. The ER Dr and staff tonight were the best. It was the on call nurse for the cancer center that I was frustrated with and I will be letting dad's oncologist know about it.

I was closed today and we are having horrible snow and winds here tonight. I'm not sure what I'll do tomorrow. I'm realizing how much mom is missing when the Dr's are telling her things. Heck I'm struggling to remember everything tonight. So I feel I should be there tomorrow. I'm not sure what I'll do at this point. Callie's still a mess from her ordeal from yesterday and I need to give her a bath desperately. I may try to give her one yet tonight before I go to bed. Although I would dearly love to fall into bed right about now.

Ok...just rambling now I see as I'm re-reading this. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, I'm glad your dad is in such a wonderful environment. I'm sure he'll get the very best care.

So sorry that you are going through this. Between your dad, mom and Callie, you more than have your hands full. I'll be sending you love and good thoughts.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Crystal take care of yourself so you can take care of everything else.
keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - you must be so exhausted physically and mentally. Please, please go to bed now. Don't give Callie a bath...she can live without it. You're at wits end and the last thing you need to do is a doggie bath. It does sound like you need to be there for your dad tomorrow too. Is there anyone else who can run the store for you? I wish you didn't have it looming over your head. All the medical info can be mind boggling for anyone so I'm sure your mom must be struggling to keep up with it since understandably she's so worried about your dad. I'm praying that they will get things under control and that he'll be out of imminent danger and bad side effects. Your dad must be exhausted from all the tests too. Hugs and please get to bed so you can recharge a little.:smootch:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Crystal....I agree with Susan...you have to be beyond exhausted....don't worry about Callie...she will be fine...I wish I was closer....I would come over and take care of your store for you...not that I know anything...but...I can run a cash register....and keep a written list of questions for you to answer....

will continue to pray for your dad....your mom...and of course you too.....try and take care of yourself....I know how demanding it is when someone you love is in the hospital....hugs...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal, I hope you can get some rest tonight ... although I am guessing it will be hard for you to rest peacefully. You have so much on your plate that is happening at one time. And, now the snow, too.

Maybe you can close the store again, for at least a day, because of the snow? It sounds as though you are getting a lot of it.

I have a feeling Callie will be okay. She is probably feeling the stress of everything that is going on. And, Sue is right about holding off on Callie's bath. 

Hugs and continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

As tired as I am, I couldn't just go to sleep. So both Jett & Callie are bathed and fit to be at the store tomorrow should we be there. Thankfully Zoe really looks pretty good for almost 2 weeks in between baths. And she's not at the store so she can get a bit scruffy from time to time. I do have a friend who is planning on watching the store for me on Wed. when we have the family appt with the oncologist. But I've not set anything up for tomorrow. My plan is to get up early and get to the hospital for a couple of hours before opening and playing it by ear. If I need to be at the hospital, I'll go to the store and put up a sign. My friend can make arrangements to help at the store but I need to be able to give her a bit of notice since she does work part time and also has her own dog training business.

Don't know about anyone else but I feel it in my back after giving 2 baths so I'm going to go lay down. Hopefully that will feel good on my back. And perhaps I'll be able to go to sleep.

Thanks everyone. (((hugs)))


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh crystal, I am sooo sorry! Will keep you and your family in my thoughts. Sounds like your dad is in good hands though, which is always a plus!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Crystal you amaze me. Please know that your dad, you and family are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - I hope you got some rest finally! If it's a snow day Tuesday, be careful when you're out and about to the hospital - your dad's in good hands right now, even if he is a bit grumpy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - you must be so exhausted physically and mentally. Please, please go to bed now. Don't give Callie a bath...she can live without it. You're at wits end and the last thing you need to do is a doggie bath. It does sound like you need to be there for your dad tomorrow too. Is there anyone else who can run the store for you? I wish you didn't have it looming over your head. All the medical info can be mind boggling for anyone so I'm sure your mom must be struggling to keep up with it since understandably she's so worried about your dad. I'm praying that they will get things under control and that he'll be out of imminent danger and bad side effects. Your dad must be exhausted from all the tests too. Hugs and please get to bed so you can recharge a little.:smootch:


:goodpost:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Breaks my heart to read this Crystal. The unknown, not knowing part, is so scary and stressful. You have to take care of yourself though. I know Callie's choking scare only intensified your stress levels even more so. I'm praying for you and your Dad. These are such heavy things to have to go through. My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's very good to hear that you are comfortable with the care your Dad's receiving, that would have been added stress that you don't need. I wish I could help in some way but thankfully your friend can help you at the store. Yes play it by ear you'll know what's best today, whether to stay at the hospital or not. Praying that today is a better day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - I hope that you got to sleep last night. You know that even if your kids were scruffy, your customers would still be dazzled by them Also hoping that your early trip to the hospital worked out. When I used to try to visit my mom early they would always be blocking me from her because they were doing rounds and my mom's doc didn't show up until later. I think every hospital is different and some are better about family. Hoping that's true where your dad is. Sending you prayers and love that he'll be getting some relief and a treatment plan. Glad you have a friend who can help at the store.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Crystal, I am so sorry your dad is going through this. What a tough time for you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Parayers continue for your Dad, mom and you as you go thru this very stressful time. Hope you can get in some much needed rest!


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Crystal, I don't know how I missed this post when you originally posted, but I wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you and your family. xoxo


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((((Crystal))))) I'm so sorry to hear about his. I'm just now catching up on SM today as I wasn't on much over the holidays. My dad's symptoms were much the same. He had Multiple Myeloma. I will certainly keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's the latest update. I went to the hospital early this morning and wouldn't you know it his oncologist had already been there. So I couldn't ask him anything so my list is growing for tomorrows appt. Thankfully dad's #'s were back to a safe level and they were releasing him. We have lots of questions for his oncologist tomorrow. They thought dad was in renal failure last night. So did the lab screw up? Or, dad does not drink enough water period and is supposed to be drinking even more on this chemo drug and he's not. He is normally in a mild state of dehydration. He holds so much water that when you press in on his shin, the indention stays for several minutes. So could this in addition to the dye from the CT scan on Friday cause his kidney function to almost shut down? I got dad checked out and settled in at home. So I ended up opening the store a good 45 minutes late this morning. About 10 minutes after I opened, a good customer and dear friend who breeds Mi-Ki's came in. She was wearing her pajama's, she was deathly pale and carrying 4 of her dogs. Her husband followed carrying several more and a cousin of hers even more. Their house burned down this morning. They've lost everything. Thankfully she and her husband are fine and they did not lose one dog. So I have all 11 of her dogs here at the store with Jett & Callie. They are doing ok and ate for me, they had not eaten since last night. They are also all drinking well. But she has one pregnant female who only ate a tiny bit for me and is not drinking. I just spoke to my friend who's a vet and I'm going to go ahead and give her some nutri-cal and open a can of food to offer her instead of the kibble they normally eat. She said she didn't want her going any longer without eating. So she may get soft stools from not transitioning but I'm guessing that's better then a pregnant female who isn't eating. My friend isn't really up on breeding so she may not be 100% correct on this. I'm going to contact Stacy to see what she says...unless Stacy you see this and reply. ::crossing fingers::

So far I have to say 2012 is NOT a good year. What more can happen?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG Crystal... what else will be 'loaded' on you!??:w00t: Have to say you have a HUGE heart and so compassionate to take thes extra fluffs on. How horrible for the couple to have lost their home.. but Thank god they and their pooches are fine!

Glad things are looking up a bit for your dad! Praying things continue on that road!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked: As the old saying goes, "Got a match?" 
I cannot believe that on top of all that's going on at home for you that you're now hosting a group of homeless pups. I guess that's why you ended up opening the store this morning...a divine plan that you'd be there for them. But really you do have the fullest plate I know of. Hoping they get settled in somewhere.
Not sure about the dehydration issue. I've always been bad about drinking enough and get dehydrated very easily upon exertion in hot weather. I can't stand drinking glasses of water and find the only way I can make myself drink is bottles of water. I can somehow tick them off at a good clip and drinking from the bottle is more conducive to me than from a glass. Not environmentally friendly but the only way I can get the stuff down. Be sure to take the written list with you tomorrow. Glad your dad's out of the hospital. As I said, there's no good time in the morning to visit the hospital - somehow you always end up falling through the "see the doctor crack" too early or late or rounds. :blink: Anxious to see what the oncologist says. (((Hugs))))


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG Crystal you need all the hugs in the world right now to say the least. I can't even imagine going through all that you are going through right now. Is there anything we can possibly do to help with you, your family or even your friend's family or their pups? We will continue to pray for you and your family and now include your friend's family in our prayers too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YIKES! 
I think for the moment I will stay on this side of the ocean & hope/pray/believe that the worst is over. Look at this way---things have to get better.
Someone else said it better than I: "strawberries grow best in manure." But REALLY, this is a bit much!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

those poor friends of yours, there are so many news stories of fires lately, it's frightening. Thank goodness no one was hurt. And thank goodness your Dad is out of the hospital. Well Mom did have acute renal failure just over 3 years ago and after 3 days in the hospital (ICU) she was back home. She was not feeling well for a period of time and it had something to do with the medication she was taking for pain - for her broken arm. I hope you can find out more info tomorrow...Yes is there anything we can do to help your friends?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this........I am so glad at least your Dad is home. I'll bet he is glad and his numbers are back to normal. I am praying that he has a leukemia that can be dealt with. Bless you, you did not need the friend's dog to have to deal with but you did...That is the way you are!!! Please keep us informed because we care about your Dad.....hugs to you!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It's 9:14 and I'm just getting home. To add insult to injury someone plugged the toilet at the store and I had the pleasant job of using the plunger before heading home tonight. At this point I'm just laughing because seriously, could anything more happen? :HistericalSmiley:

My friend, her hubby and all the dogs are staying with her daughter tonight but they need to find a place they can stay while their home is being rebuilt. She refuses to leave her dogs in a strange place all alone and doesn't trust anyone but me with them. So it looks like I'll be having 11 Mi-Ki's at the store for a few days. The poor things were pretty traumatized so I gave them all some Tranquility Blend and it never ceases to amaze me at the results. So I think we'll be all fine at the store as long as I keep up my supply of Tranquility Blend. I'm asking Rainy at Animal Essential's if they have a human dosage for me tomorrow. lol

Right now my friend is still in shock and is struggling to prioritize what they need right now. Prayers are greatly appreciated for her and her husband.

And if you don't mind saying a prayer for me...as well as for my father...that I maintain a level head and can ask the questions that need to be asked of the oncologist tomorrow and can hear and understand everything. And also for my mom. She's starting to really struggle with fear and depression right about now.

I'm beginning to think people may not believe all that is happening. I mean seriously...I'm still struggling to believe all this is happening myself. I truly hope to get a pic of all the little fluffs at the store to share with everyone.

And now, it's 9:25 and I think I could actually go to bed and fall asleep. So hopefully you won't hear from me until tomorrow. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It's 9:14 and I'm just getting home. To add insult to injury someone plugged the toilet at the store and I had the pleasant job of using the plunger before heading home tonight. At this point I'm just laughing because seriously, could anything more happen? :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Well, I suppose the toilet could have overflowed ... and, then you would have had a flood! And, all the doggies would have gotten wet. And, then you would have had to give all of them bathies. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


_Crystal, I hope you get a well deserved and restful night's sleep. You have got to be exhausted. Pleasant dreams to you and the fluff babies. Warm hugs. _


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - I think I read somewhere that there is a human formula of Rescue Remedy!

Seriously, I think we all go through times when it seems like the whole world is falling apart. Last year at this time my life was a lot like yours is now - mom was in the nursing home and had just been recommended for hospice, my car was acting up, the girls had the runs again, work sucked, and I tore my left hamstring. 

My point being - you have friends here for you who will listen, laugh and cry with you. Things will get better; it doesn't mean things won't get worse first but they will in time get better. So, my dear friend, know that I am here for you and love you! Have the fluffs give you some slurpy kisses for us!

Maggie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - glad you're home and ready for bed. Now get in there Don't know how you're juggling it all but somehow when the going gets tough, we just plow ahead. Sending prayers to you all - you and your family and your friend with her family and all those dogs. I still can't believe you'll have them all at the store. I guess you must have a very large ex-pen so they don't run out when customers come in. If you can find the equivalent of Tranquility Blend, take it. :HistericalSmiley:

About tomorrow...good luck with the meeting. Just stop the oncologist if he says anything you're not sure of and get all the clarity you need and don't forget the written list of questions. And write down what he says as well. I'm hoping the doctor might be able to help your mom understand and grasp things better. We're all virtually hugging you and wish there was something we could do to relieve the chaos. Love you. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

when it rains, it pours, but after rain there is sunshine. So hopefully everything will get better from now on. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Crystal, I'm so sorry to hear about your daddy, I know how close you are to them, I remember when you thought about moving to Calif. and decided not to because you needed to be with your mom and dad, you are a special daughter, they know how blessed they are to have you living with them, we never know what is right around the corner of life, we can only trust God, he knows. Your mom and daddy are in my prayers, your mom is scared, this is her life long partner her hubby in life she needs him and he needs her and they both need you, that puts a heavy load on your shoulders, I will be praying for you also, I only hope one of my kids would be half as good you are to your mom and daddy to me when I am that age. I love you and will continue lifting you to our Lord

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart of love, Lord so many hurting people, we can't make it down here without you, Lord I lift Crystal, her daddy and mom into your arms, each of them need your special touch, I ask you to give Crystal wisdom, patience, rest, and peace of mind, and a spirit that continues to smile and shine even through dark days. Lord I ask for her mom to find comfort in your arms, help her to rest in you, take away any fears she might be having and bring others around her who can listen and pray with her. Lord I ask for your touch on Crystal's daddy, may you strengthen him, give him rest and comfort him as he goes through the unknown, may he feel you this very moment and find strength for tomorrow and may he know he is in your arms. You promise you will never leave us or forsake us, thank you Lord for carrying this family. I believe in healings and am asking you to wrap your loving arms around Crystal daddy. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning! I hope the onocologist gives you some answers that you have been looking for.....Sending prayers and hugs to you, your Mom and Dad and to your friends and their little doggies:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I am hours ahead of you here in Europe but please know that you are in my thoughts/prayers! Let us know how you are all doing!
Also, is Callie really fine?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I know I am hours ahead of you here in Europe but please know that you are in my thoughts/prayers! Let us know how you are all doing!
> Also, is Callie really fine?


Thanks Sandi. Yes as far as I can tell, she's acting 100% normal at this point. I know it sounds really stupid of me, but that night when she was so exhausted, I truly was worried she may have been without oxygen too long and it would change her. I mean...I knew she was exhausted. But until I saw her acting like Callie, I was still scared. And I'm so happy to report she's very much still like herself. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, I have discovered that night time fears are the hardest to manage!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Crystal,

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I pray that the oncologist gives you the answers you need today. I know that your parents are depending on you a lot right now and I know how hard that is, so please take care of yourself, too. (Although I know that's easier said than done.) Sending prayers for all of you. Please keep us updated. 

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so sorry i will keep your dad and family in my prayers GOD BLESS YOU ALL :blush:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am thinking of you constantly - I want to call you but don't want to add to your busy day! I adore your parents based on what I have heard about them and I am praying that you get the answers for your dad that you need to make good decisions! As for the store -maybe just announce a week closure so you can deal with things or limited hours so that you are not overrun...???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - just checking in. I know you see the oncologist today. Thinking of you and sending prayers that it will be a more treatable form of leukemia. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal - just checking in and sending positive thoughts and big hugs to you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, hoping to hear something and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you this morning


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any news?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, just popping in to send more love and prayers. Love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just checking in, too. I sure hope today went better for you than yesterday.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How are you all doing tonight? Thinking of you, sweetie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

hey there, checking in as well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really not quite sure what to report at this time. We met with the Dr. today. We now know what type of leukemia he has but we don't know what stage or if it's still chronic or has advanced to the acute stage. We are looking at Myelodysplatic/Myeloproliferative Disease (MDS/MPD or MDS/MPN) This is what I understood the oncologist to say. If left untreated, chronic cases will develop into acute. There is no cure, just simply to slow the progression or in the acute stage, keep him as comfortable as possible. So we are going to do a bone marrow biopsy on the 20th to find out what stage we are at. Depending on the stage will determine what type of treatment would be indicated and then we'll have to decide if side affects or the toll it would take on Dad would be something he wants to do. The only true treatment is bone marrow transplant and due to dad's age, he would most likely not survive. Thankfully his oncologist is leaning towards dad still being in the chronic stage since he walked in not complaining of pain other then his hip and knee...which we were going to have replaced this month but now we can't. His numbers and size of his spleen would indicate it's acute. And this past weekend he was having pretty intense pain due to his enlarged spleen. But today he's not having any in that area. Today for the first time he is having pain in the small of his back. His new pain meds which have helped so much more with even his hip/knee pain isn't seeming to help this. So maybe it could be from his hip...throwing the small of his back out. So we just don't know yet. If it's acute...if I heard the dr correctly, I may not have my daddy around for too much longer. But I keep looking at the Dr.'s notes he wrote and handed to me and he keeps saying chronic. I just wish he hadn't added in that his numbers and size of spleen would indicate other then that. I guess he has to tell us that...even if he is really leaning towards it being chronic...right?

For those of you who have medical background or previous experience, please let me know if I'm misunderstanding anything. I had looked at a few links to different Universities about the types of leukemia this could be. They talked about 4 different ones. However what the oncologist is telling us really isn't one of those 4. I'm guessing it's under one of those 4 but I have no idea which one. So my reading about it earlier didn't help a thing I guess.

Mom's behavior and attitude tonight are really disturbing to me. She's one that needs to be in control of things. She hasn't let dad eat things he would like to eat, drink things he would like to drink, etc for years. And she has him on so many vitamins and supplements. And with this past scare of his kidney function, we were told he needed to drink more water. It's been a real battle with much tension between them. Dad drinks a lot of coffee, which all the info we were given says to avoid. Well today his oncologist said he needs to drink 2 liters a day...and coffee counts. Mom is not happy. The dr's feeling is, if dad isn't able or willing to drink enough water, then the water in coffee is better then not enough water period. So tonight she is pretty angry and said she will take him to his appts and help keep his meds straight, but the decision on how and what he should eat and drink are all his. Which is good...and right. But her attitude about it is far from loving. I'm hoping she just needs a bit of time to become ok with this and her attitude will soften. I mean...does she really want to have daily battles and arguments over what he enjoys eating and drinking? I know it's just that she feels she has no control over what is happening and so she wants to have some control over what is the absolute best for him. But if it makes their lives miserable...well...it's just not worth it. I hope she can adjust and be ok with this.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I'm really not quite sure what to report at this time. We met with the Dr. today. We now know what type of leukemia he has but we don't know what stage or if it's still chronic or has advanced to the acute stage. We are looking at Myelodysplatic/Myeloproliferative Disease (MDS/MPD or MDS/MPN) This is what I understood the oncologist to say. If left untreated, chronic cases will develop into acute. There is no cure, just simply to slow the progression or in the acute stage, keep him as comfortable as possible. So we are going to do a bone marrow biopsy on the 20th to find out what stage we are at. Depending on the stage will determine what type of treatment would be indicated and then we'll have to decide if side affects or the toll it would take on Dad would be something he wants to do. The only true treatment is bone marrow transplant and due to dad's age, he would most likely not survive. Thankfully his oncologist is leaning towards dad still being in the chronic stage since he walked in not complaining of pain other then his hip and knee...which we were going to have replaced this month but now we can't. His numbers and size of his spleen would indicate it's acute. And this past weekend he was having pretty intense pain due to his enlarged spleen. But today he's not having any in that area. Today for the first time he is having pain in the small of his back. His new pain meds which have helped so much more with even his hip/knee pain isn't seeming to help this. So maybe it could be from his hip...throwing the small of his back out. So we just don't know yet. If it's acute...if I heard the dr correctly, I may not have my daddy around for too much longer. But I keep looking at the Dr.'s notes he wrote and handed to me and he keeps saying chronic. I just wish he hadn't added in that his numbers and size of spleen would indicate other then that. I guess he has to tell us that...even if he is really leaning towards it being chronic...right?
> 
> For those of you who have medical background or previous experience, please let me know if I'm misunderstanding anything. I had looked at a few links to different Universities about the types of leukemia this could be. They talked about 4 different ones. However what the oncologist is telling us really isn't one of those 4. I'm guessing it's under one of those 4 but I have no idea which one. So my reading about it earlier didn't help a thing I guess.
> 
> Mom's behavior and attitude tonight are really disturbing to me. She's one that needs to be in control of things. She hasn't let dad eat things he would like to eat, drink things he would like to drink, etc for years. And she has him on so many vitamins and supplements. And with this past scare of his kidney function, we were told he needed to drink more water. It's been a real battle with much tension between them. Dad drinks a lot of coffee, which all the info we were given says to avoid. Well today his oncologist said he needs to drink 2 liters a day...and coffee counts. Mom is not happy. The dr's feeling is, if dad isn't able or willing to drink enough water, then the water in coffee is better then not enough water period. So tonight she is pretty angry and said she will take him to his appts and help keep his meds straight, but the decision on how and what he should eat and drink are all his. Which is good...and right. But her attitude about it is far from loving. I'm hoping she just needs a bit of time to become ok with this and her attitude will soften. I mean...does she really want to have daily battles and arguments over what he enjoys eating and drinking? I know it's just that she feels she has no control over what is happening and so she wants to have some control over what is the absolute best for him. But if it makes their lives miserable...well...it's just not worth it. I hope she can adjust and be ok with this.


 
Oh dear Crystal, I don't know anything about this disease. My Uncle did have it, and did receive some treatment, but not sure what type he had.

What I do recognize, big time, is Mom's reaction. Crystal, when my FIL had Alzhiemers, I guess after being married so long, like your parents too, they just get in a "place", and their behaviour is just how they are able to cope with the situation. Oh do I have stories for you that would truly give you some insight of Mom's reactions and actions.

For now, don't stress about Mom's behavior, or any disagreements they may be having. Truly. Just let them play it all out. And you tune it out, as best you can.

My MIL in no shape or form, could understand or accept Pop's alzheimers. Oh my. But I just tuned her out, let her cope the way she had to, and tended to Pops. Mom has to handle it in her own way. Yes, it makes you want to scream, oh I understand, but don't stress yourself out about how she is coping. You have enough to concern yourslef with. Just listen to every word the docs are saying, and just like you are follow what they say. If Mom gets upset, just quietly accept it, as hard as it is. It's just her way of dealing with all that is going on. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Dear Crystal,
I work in a hematology lab of a very large medical center and know all of the diseases of which you speak. I am sure that to truly know what your dad has will come out when he has the bone marrow exam. I wish you and your family all the luck in the world.
There are several disorders under the term Myeloproliferative Disorders. One is Chronic Myelogenous Leukemia,another is Polycythemia 
Vera, a third one is Thrombocythemia, and there is myelofibrosis. Here is a link to read more about them. They have in common an increase in one or more blood cells - platelets, white blood cells, and/or red blood cells.Myeloproliferative disorders
The other type of disorder called Myelodysplastic syndrome has in common a blood cell type that is not made correctly. These disorders are classified as to the types of cell and % of blasts (immature cells) seen in the bone marrow. The types are as follows - refractory anemia, refractory anemia with ringed sideroblasts, refractory anemia with an excess of blasts, refractory anemia with an excess of blasts in transformation (to an acute leukemia). Myelodysplastic Syndrome
I hope that helps a little. My knowledge is not of therapy or treatment though, so I cannot help you in that respect.
God bless and I hope you get some answers and that treatment can help your dad live for many more years. 
PM me if you need anything more. I am on leave from work now with arthritis surgery but can send you pamphlets about these disorders when I go back to work on Feb. 1.
Love,
Linda


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh sweet Crystal...I don't know much about the disease but I can tell you your Mom sounds very familiar to me. My husband's parents went through much of the same thing and so did my own parents. Your mom is probably scared right now and wants him to take care of himself. But I can tell you more than one doctor has told me that coffee does count as liquid taken in. I understand it may not be too good for him with the kidney....too much of anything is not healthy..so I do understand your Mom too. Maybe your Dad could try to cut down on the cups of coffee so it will satisfy Mom. I know if I asked my Dad to do something, he would listen to me more than my Mom. I can remember all the bickering and fighting my parents and my husband's parents did too and I can say I don't envy you having to hear it. Right now you are concerned about your Daddy. I feel for you and hope and pray you get all your answers and that God gives you the understanding of the disease so you can help your Dad with his decisions. Sending you love and hugs, 
Dianne


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww Crystal, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this, I do believe your mom is stressing and is scared, I think she just gets frustrated she can't fix this. I will continue my prayers for your daddy and mom and for you, I love you


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you more hugs and lots of prayers for your Dad, Mom and you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - gosh don't you feel like you need a medical degree to just spell everything? I'm glad the doctor wrote things down for you. So many don't and the info just comes in and goes out of the brain. I agree with everyone that your mom is very scared. She worries about losing her mate of all these years and wants to keep things as they've been -- the dynamic they've had all these years, with her calling the shots. My MIL and FIL were much like this and when he faced cancer, they were kind of exhibiting a them against us front. I think in a way they are trying to shield us kids (no matter how old we are) and handle it, when it really is mind boggling even to us, certainly to them. I think your mom is feeling helpless to slay the dragon and might focus on smaller things, like what she can feed him, to keep it at bay. Sometimes you just have to pick your battles with your parents and try not to let it drive you crazy. Have a heart to heart with just dad about drinking more water as well as coffee and just realize that they are both very scared. I hope it's chronic and will be praying for that. Is your dad holding up okay with getting all these procedures done? Sometimes that's a battle. I hope his pain lessens as well. Try to get some rest. There is so much weighing on those shoulders of yours. :smootch:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Myelodysplastic/ Myeloproliferative Neoplasms Treatment (PDQ®) - National Cancer Institute

Chrystal, this link is from the National Cancer Institute. It is fairly easy to understand. There is a link for the patient and one for the medical professional. I think it explains it better then I could begin to. It's fairly rare. And hemotology isn't my strong suit. Hope it help.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry you are going through all of this too. I think your mom is just trying to cope and hanging on to what is the normal routine as much as possible. Remember, you just being there is a comfort to them.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal, I'll have your father in my thoughts and prayers. I believe your mom is doing everything to keep him in good health. I do understand how you feel though. You want your father to have some enjoyment at this stage of his life which is totally understandable. Be strong.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This must be so hard for all of you, Crystal. Like Sue said, your mom is probably terrified right now of losing her husband. I'm sure the two of you are moving heaven and earth to find the right course of treatment for your dad. You're such a wonderful advocate for him, I know he'll get the proper care and treatment from the doctors.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for what you and your family are going through! I wish there was an easy answer as to why this happens or how to resolve it. I know when my grandfather was facing some serious medical issues last year my Grandmother started to act out so to say. She became temperamental, started sleeping more, not following her diabetes diet, I guess she sorta fell into a state of depression. I can't imagine the thought of loosing someone you've been with so long and your mom is probably terrified and doesn't know how to react. I hope you all get the answers you need and will continue to keep your father, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- I'm so sorry that you and your family are going through this. I know it's hard on everyone -- you, your mom and especially your dad. Everyone reacts differently to this type of news.

Another website that I would look at is Cancer Centers of America. They truly are amazing and have so many treatments available that others haven't tried yet.

CTCA Cancer Treatment Centers &amp Hospitals | Integrative Cancer Care

And remember, no matter what the doctors or statistics say, only God knows when He will call your Dad back home. Neither Jerry nor I should be alive today from what the doctors and statistics have said, but God still has given us a purpose on earth. Enjoy each precious moment you have with your Dad. And remember that as medicine advances, more treatments and cures are found each day.

Will continue prayers. And hugs to you. You definitely need to be strong now (which you are).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dear Crystal

I am so very sorry to read this thread. Just know that I will be praying for your dad, your mum and u too :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry crystal. But will pray for his health. I never underestimate the power of prayer. May the lord heal his body.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - any updates on how your dad, and mom, are doing? (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

and you?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope your dad is doing better today, Crystal. Same to your mum and you.
Hugs


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, I'm just now reading this! I am so sorry!! prayers and more prayers and hugs


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, I am sure you are up to your eyeballs in taking care of things, we love you, we are praying and we always are here. Love you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal..I''m sorrry to hear of your Dad's diagnosis. I'm not familiar w/leukemia but I know all too well the hardship of having a sick parent. Your Mom sounds like she is in denial and her trying to dictate to your Dad is her way of keeping control in what she is going through w/her marriage. Everyone reacts diffently when faced with these tramautic situations. Often it just takes awhile to get a grip on what is happening and accepting what is to come. Your Mom doesn't sound like she is ready to surrender...to accept that her husband is sick and may not get better. Why she is seeming more controlling rather than gentle with your Dad is her way of fighting for him.. It's probably too early to know what will happen so for now let her try to fight for him if that is what gets her through. 

You know I've lived through this, yet I still never really know what to say to friends going through it. But you know I"m here for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal i am so sorry to hear about your dad and hopefully once the test is done on his bone marrow and they find out exactly what type of Leukemia and the extent of it they can get a plan of action on what exactly needs to be done. I think with your mom she is just so scared and doesn't really know what to do and the only way she can deal with it is by being more controlling, we all react differently when we are faced with something like this. I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. rayer:rayer::hugging:

I'm so sorry to hear about your friends house, but Thank God they got out safely and that they were also able to get the pups out safely. What a great friend you are to help them out by keeping the pups with you at the store when your there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal,
I see you've been given some great sources for information and I'm joining in with lots of prayers for your Dad... and Mom... and for you too!
Try to take things one day at a time...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm ok. I had a day off finally yesterday after the First Friday event (being at the store on Friday from 8:00 am to 10:00 pm, and then Sat for the Chili Cook Off and Ice Carving Competition late as well. Oh...and caring for 11 Mi-Ki's. Totally cured me from wanting to get into showing and breeding. Hmmm...and from working 7 days a week during the holiday season. Oh and I did sell 2 houses and move right before the holiday season started. Guess I'm trying to justify why I felt so bad yesterday. I literally felt sick yesterday I was so tired. So I stayed in my jammies, slept off and on, played video games, watched tv, and spent time with my parents. Today I'm also taking off. Mom needed to get out of the house and so she's working the store for me today. So it's just me and Dad today. We are both tired. Him from his meds and leukemia, me cuz...well just because I'm still tired. We won't have any more news until after his bone marrow biopsy on the 20th. 

Thank you all for your prayers, kind words of encouragement, and checking in on me. I'm truly not trying to be MIA. It's just been crazy this past few months and I'm to the point that I'm just needing to catch up on my sleep.

Love you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Crystal - you so need to take some decompress time. And I know what you mean about physically ill from exhaustion. I used to work on a huge project, literally from 7am-midnight for a couple of months on end. I would finish it and within a couple of days I would feel like a truck hit me. It would almost feel like the flu - but I think it was my body just saying, "You've had enough. If you don't stop, I'll stop you." And then I'd do just what you did for a few days and recharge and feel so much better. I'm glad that you're taking a few days and it's also good for you to have some "dad and I" time together. Hoping that he's feeling better than he was and praying his leukemia is treatable when you get results after the biopsy. Don't worry about us here. We just want to know that you're okay and that you know we care and are sending prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- we love you and are worried about you too. This is so stressful and I know you must be exhausted. Don't push yourself so hard that you get sick too.

Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

and I ditto all that! 
:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Your family are in my thoughts and prayers.rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal your grieving also, it's hard watching your dad being so ill and not knowing what the future holds. You have been so strong for everyone around you, I think your body and spirit are tired, please take care of yourself, I'm praying for all of you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

ditto ditto and more ditto on what's already said. I was thinking of you but knew from fb that you were busy with work and now so glad to read that you had a day off, and even better, that you took a second day. Take care, yes make sure you sleep and eat well, you don't want to get sick.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I also ditto and Amen!:grouphug::grouphug::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal you take care of yourself...thinking of you.:grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I ditto all of the above .. Love you pal :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you Crystal.....hope your Dad is doing as well as expected at home. I am still saying prayers for him and you and your Mom. Little incidental things in life are trivial compared to the stress and worry that your family is under. Get rest whenever you can.....sending hugs and kisses!!!!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Crystal.
I'm trying to come up with something to make you smile, to no avail.

You're a beautiful person inside and out. Please know my prayers are with you, your Father and everyone else. You're doing great, sweet girl. You'll pass the test. I'll light some special candles tomorrow.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------

